# Omega / Titus Seamaster 120m



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi

I'm new to this forum. Quite new to tuning fork watches as well in fact. I read about them some time ago, and I just decided I needed one. So I got a non-running Seamaster of eBay I managed to fix. It needs some more work, but is't good for now. I just can't stop looking at the smooth sweep of the second hand.

So now I have started to look for a divers hummer, as I like the larger watches more. My daily watch is a Seiko SKX007. I found this one, sich seems to be perfect: http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/SMf300.html

Unfortunatly, they seems to be pretty hard to get, so I'm aiming for the second best, a Titus version. There are a few on eBay every now and then. What is a reasonable price for one? I see one for Â£490, buy it now, wich I find a bit steep. Even for a NOS watch. Maybe if it was a genuine Omega. What do you think?

cheers,

Ketil


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

I think this was probably the most recent one which came up for sale here

SalesCorner

which gives you an idea that ebay is a sea of sharks & chancers









I got mine last year, via the 'other place', and seem to have nabbed myself a bargain










Good luck


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

The Titus's were going for around Â£120 up to Â£200ish on Ebay auctions early last year..i think the seller/sellers.( same person ?? ) saw the market increase in the Sm120 f300 and bumped his prices somewhat.

Â£490 would be a lot to pay for the Omega version...Ok a few have seen more...real minters, and the rarer dial variants...but its way to steep for the Titus...

True, they have gained value by association..as it is in essence the same watch,

IMO...Â£200 for a good one..Â£250 max for a minter....but shop around that money will get you the _proper_ one.

Keith


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

PS...

Should have mentioned...there are other ESA powered divers

Certina DS..albeit with no divers bezel..its still a bonafide Divers watch, Longines Ultronic...or ( if you can find one ) the Eterna Sonic Kontiki.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> PS...
> 
> Should have mentioned...there are other ESA powered divers
> 
> Certina DS..albeit with no divers bezel..its still a bonafide Divers watch, Longines Ultronic...or ( if you can find one ) the Eterna Sonic Kontiki.


now that kontiki does sound interesting-anybody got a photo?


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

KEITHT said:


> The Titus's were going for around Â£120 up to Â£200ish on Ebay auctions early last year..i think the seller/sellers.( same person ?? ) saw the market increase in the Sm120 f300 and bumped his prices somewhat.
> 
> Â£490 would be a lot to pay for the Omega version...Ok a few have seen more...real minters, and the rarer dial variants...but its way to steep for the Titus...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I'll keep looking. eBay doesn't seem to be the place to look (sic). Where would be the places to look, except the sales corner here?


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

bridgeman said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > PS...
> ...


That picture above is an eterna-_matic_.

An eterna-_sonic_ Kontiki went on the bay last week for Â£138.

I was watching, but don't know enough about them to know whether the price was good. I think it was described as NOS, but didn't have any graduation markings on the diver bezel, which I thought was odd.

I'll post the auction number tonight for info/reference.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > KEITHT said:
> ...


Hmm seen that version several times...and always no bezel markers....can't beleive they were made like that.....but its not that model. Those are more of a psuedo diver like the Omega Geneve f300 variant.

Keith

I will try and find a pic....someone had one up for sale on WUS or TZ last year


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > bridgeman said:
> ...


thanks gentlemen-getting very interesting is this


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Who. Me? said:


> An eterna-_sonic_ Kontiki went on the bay last week for Â£138.
> 
> I was watching, but don't know enough about them to know whether the price was good. I think it was described as NOS, but didn't have any graduation markings on the diver bezel, which I thought was odd.
> 
> I'll post the auction number tonight for info/reference.


As noted above, item number posted for reference... 360143936903

Nice looking alternative to the Omega/Titus diver.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Who. Me? said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > An eterna-_sonic_ Kontiki went on the bay last week for Â£138.
> ...


Thanks for number-just looked it up-worth that just to get the kontiki onthe back! anybody remember the Shadows instrumental kontiki?-would love to get this kontiki watch-gorgeous-assuming someone could get it working


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

bridgeman said:


> Thanks for number-just looked it up-worth that just to get the kontiki onthe back! anybody remember the Shadows instrumental kontiki?-would love to get this kontiki watch-gorgeous-assuming someone could get it working


It can be done....


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

KEITHT said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for number-just looked it up-worth that just to get the kontiki onthe back! anybody remember the Shadows instrumental kontiki?-would love to get this kontiki watch-gorgeous-assuming someone could get it working
> ...


sure it can-but what-getting me the watch or getting this one fixed-there the nub of the matter-do Ineed to look for PM


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

bridgeman said:


> KEITHT said:
> 
> 
> > bridgeman said:
> ...


Can't promise to find you the watch you are after...but can certainly make sure its going to run when you do.....


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

:lookaround: :lookaround:



KEITHT said:


> bridgeman said:
> 
> 
> > KEITHT said:
> ...


----------



## ketiljo (Apr 22, 2009)

Who. Me? said:


> Who. Me? said:
> 
> 
> > An eterna-_sonic_ Kontiki went on the bay last week for Â£138.
> ...


I saw it, but I also found it strange that is was missing markings on the bezel. Maybe it only needs a new bezel insert? Would never know, as I didn't buy it.


----------

